# Sketchup, how do I draw rounded corner



## motownmartin (1 Oct 2008)

How do I draw a rounded corner on a drawing like this 







As you can see I have got so far but can't for the life of me get any further.
I also have trouble moving and inserting objects especially curved ones, can anyone help please.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Oct 2008)

Martin perhaps the easiest way is to break it down a little first. I'll make a quick little tutorial and post it shortly.

Dave


----------



## motownmartin (1 Oct 2008)

Thanks Dave, I will have a bash at what you suggest tomorrow sometime


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Oct 2008)

Alright, let's see if this will get you through it.

Working from left to right,

1. I drew the base of the box. I started with a rectangle with rounded corners and used Push/Pull to pull it up to something less than the final height of the box. I drew in the feet with Push/Pull, too. I colored the top face yellow only for this example.
2. I selected the top face (in yellow) and its bounding edges with a double click from the Selection tool. This face was copied (Ctrl+Move) up to the final height of the box. Then I used Push/Pull to push it down to give it some thickness. I used the radius of the curve on the edge for the thickness but you could go farther if you want. I orbited down low and deleted the bottom face and, at the midpoint of one side, I drew in the radius of the top roundover. I've copied and flipped this bit so you can see the inside.
3. I selected the top edges of this shape and then ran Follow Me on the profile of the edge radius. Sometimes you 'll have a bit of clean up to do after this. Don't use high segments counts for the curves. They aren't needed. I used 6 segments for all in this example.
4. Re-draw the bottom face of the top portion by tracing an edge with the Line tool. Then use Push/Pull to pull that face down to the lower portion of the box. Delete the coplanar edges and soften the rest as needed and Bob's yer uncle.


----------



## motownmartin (2 Oct 2008)

I am not very good at this and only understand little bits of the program,
Firstly I can't seem to delete a face and what are high segmented counts, I have an idea that its the curve split into sections but how do I not use them :? another thing is how do I delete or erase lines without deleting a face or a segment :? 

I pick up bits and bobs whilst trying to draw but it seems there is too much to learn in a short period of time but I will persist


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2008)

Let's see if I can answer your questions.

Deleting faces: select the face (single click with Select tool) and hit Delete on the keyboard.

SketchUp approximates circles and arcs with short line segments. the defaults are 24 segments for circles and 12 for arcs. You can change the number of segments immediately after selecting the tool by typing ns, Enter where n is the desired number of segments. Usually the default number or something less will be more than adequate. As I wrote, above, I used 6 segments for the radiused edges and it is plenty smooth looking. The more segments you use the larger the file size. There is also a potential to create tiny faces when you have lots of very short line segments. SketchUp doesn't fill those tiny faces.

The lines aren't deleted. They are smoothed or hidden. I the case of this model, I smoothed them all. There are two ways to smooth edges between faces. One way is to hold Ctrl while clicking on the lines with the Eraser tool. The other is to select the edges that you want to smooth and choose smooth/soften from the right click menu.

Keep plugging away. You'll get it.


----------



## motownmartin (2 Oct 2008)

OK I understand now


----------



## motownmartin (2 Oct 2008)

Thanks Dave, got there in the end thanks to you


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2008)

Good work. Now correct the face orientation. Right click on the surface and choose Reverse faces.


----------



## motownmartin (2 Oct 2008)

Dave R":3ty2s9ut said:


> Good work. Now correct the face orientation. Right click on the surface and choose Reverse faces.


OK so what does that do :?:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2008)

SketchUp is a hollow modeller. Your purple face is the face back color I'm guessing. Or did you paint it purple on purpose?

You should maintian proper face orientation as you are working. Tools like Push/Pull depend upon proper face orientation. Also, when it comes time to apply materials and if you ver want to run your model through a rendering application like Kerkythea, face orientation is important.

It's also just good house keeping.


----------



## motownmartin (2 Oct 2008)

I did colour it but since have undone it all and reversed faces, I can then see what you mean.

Thanks again Dave, i'm sure this will not be the last time i ask a question.


----------

